# 8000K Catz HID Kit



## SpecVSpider (Jan 10, 2003)

hey look at these pics...available for the spec v!!

http://www.redlineracing.com/hid/catz.html


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

link doesnt work now but if you want i can see if i can get u a discount on the 8000 kelvin kit

http://www.fet-usa.com/news_reviews.asp

if you want i can get them for you i just need to find a way to receive the money. If you dont want any now anybody u know i can still help them out


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

Catz doesnt make a 8000K kit. Besides, anything over 6000K is useless.

Try http://www.liteswap.com


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

hmmmm ya your wrong CATZ makes 7 that i could find and here are the model number's
DI-HH78K 750.00
DI-H938K 750.00
DI-H38K 750.00
DI-H978K 750.00
DI-HB968K 750.00
DI-948K 750.00
DI-H958K 750.00
ya so you would spend 50bucks less and get a purple tint instead of 50 bucks more and get a blue tint. next time you say something think it all the way though......please sit down you can call and double check me if you want


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

I did think it all the way through. No matter how it is said, a 8000K kit would give out so little useable light that you might as well buy a $50 bulb instead of spending $750 on one of those HID kits. 

If you do your research, you will find anywhere that 4500K is the optimum color temperature for road lighting. An 8000K kit would scatter light all over the place. 

And those kits are NOT Catz. They are supplied by Catz, but in the Catz line, there are only 4500K and 5500K kits. (Soon a 6000K is to be released).

Even in the link you posted, if you goto the bottom you will see:
"9/24/2002 Kelvin Colors available from 4300K to 6000K 
Choose your colors from Rising White 4300K PURE WHITE (Left) or Aqua White 5100K BLUISH TINT (Center)… Coming soon Galaxy White 6000K PURPLISH TINT (Right) Our H-3 FOG Upgrade kit is now available in Galaxy White. This kit will upgrade any H-3 FOG Installation. 
"


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

the reason why you would get the higher kelvin is cause of color i didnt say it wasnt better. the more tint of color you have the less light get on the road and the lower 4000 kelvin are better. I know that i was just saying that they do offer a "8000 Kelvin kit" when you said they didnt. The date says 9/24/02 the only reason that link is on there i wanted to show SpecVspider the color of the THREE kelvin kits. When that link was made the 8000k was still in the making if you want i can copy the order form to show a 8000k kit. Now yes the 4500 kelvin is best for projection of light and 8000 is for the guys who want the look light bmw and have less light in the rain. Now if what i have been told by CATZ on my order list or even by Chet at CATZ is wrong. I would like to know how you know that the 8000k kit is not real.
Now i am just going by what CATZ order list says and when i call them what they tell me. If you work for CATZ then ya your right but why would catz lie to many retailers


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

roaddog, ok, they offer a kit I agree. But the kit is not a "Catz Brand". 

That aside though, I still disagree w/ the statement on how 8000K would give you a BMW like light output. 8000K would be super colored to the point where a colored halogen bulb would provide the same results a much less cost. 

The 5500K kits that Catz offers gives a slight blue tint to "look" like BMW, while still giving you decent performance. The blue/purple look to the BMW/Audis are not due to the bulbs but the housings. All OEM bulbs are 4300K and nowhere near 8000K. Philips, GE, Sylvania and any reputable bulb company wont even make bulbs greater than 6000K.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Catz HID system*

Yo guys maybe you can help me........I have the Tsuru headlight conversion kit sitting in my room for my B13 1994 Nissan Sentra but before I install it I want to get the Catz HID kit to do a one time install and do it all in one swoop. Do any of you guys know which is the right Catz kit to buy for my Tsuru headlights? Is there a universal kit or do I get the H4 kit? Any help would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

What bulb goes into the housing? Just get the corresponding HID kit. 

If the Tsuru takes H4, then H4 is what you need. Just take a look at the bulbs that go into it.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Thanks dude*

Thanks dude.... thats exactly what I thought it needed. On the search I did on the Tsuru headlight converstion it states that the bulbs are H4. Thanks again for your help.......Peace!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

that is true about the housings on BMW and Audi but Nissans dont have that kind so to achieve the look they would have to get a higher kelvin. GTR-1 one of my co-workers put the 4000k HID kit on his 93 240sx and it lights up the road very nicely.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

right, but the reason why his kit lights up nicely is because his temperature is in teh right range. 

Sure if you get a 8000K kit, you will get a deep blue/purple color, but the point was that you will probably have less useable light than if you stuck to an OEM bulb.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

thats right... and not to mention that the cost of the kits are cheaper by about 200.00 bucks. my cost on the 4000k kit is like 375.00 or 350.00 i cant remember


----------

